# Nazca, Peru. mummies and Nazca Lines :)



## Arienette (Feb 6, 2013)

Our hotel in Nazca, Peru.. the night before our flights/tour


























mummies  (the Nazca people)


























flight over the Nazca Lines ($90 usd)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 6, 2013)

Very cool! I wish I could've seen the Nazca lines myself but unfortunately they didn't fit into the rest of our trip.  That looks like a nice place you stayed at as well!


----------



## Arienette (Feb 6, 2013)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Very cool! I wish I could've seen the Nazca lines myself but unfortunately they didn't fit into the rest of our trip.  That looks like a nice place you stayed at as well!


The lines were my destination of choice...
The original trip (which my boss planned and paid for) was machu picchu and the amazon... We later added the Nazca lines when i told her about how much i wanted to visit them


----------

